# Guppies and bleeding heart tetras free or trade



## powerslayer (Jun 21, 2009)

I have 10-12 guppies and 2 bleeding heart tetras for free pickup or neon tetras trade. Let me know if interested. Located near Mcarthur and beltline in coppell


----------



## ocelli (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in coppell, near post office, will trade neon for bleeding hearts, also have plenty of plants to trade


----------

